# Boucher Guitars



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Anyone notice that these guitars are showing up everywhere on Canadian and US retailers web sites.

There is a recent video of Bruce Cockburn playing one and I even saw a news item of Neil Young and his wife arriving home after a long flight and he was carrying a Boucher guitar case.

This company must really be cranking these guitars out and they are not cheap.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

They're amazing instruments, I had an OM for a while. Only reason for selling was that I hardly play acoustic. I would say the tone is a good balance between a Martin and a Taylor. From what I understand they don't need to sell a single instrument to be profitable either. Apparently they own a lot of land with a crazy amount of premium spruce and provide the wood for tops to most of the premium acoustic brands on the market now.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

rollingdam said:


> Anyone notice that these guitars are showing up everywhere on Canadian and US retailers web sites.
> 
> There is a recent video of Bruce Cockburn playing one and I even saw a news item of Neil Young and his wife arriving home after a long flight and he was carrying a Boucher guitar case.
> 
> This company must really be cranking these guitars out and they are not cheap.


Go over to AGF. There is a lot of love for these.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

They in fact have a bunch of grade AAA Adirondack spruce they make their tops with.
They became quite pricey now. I guess they try to compete with Bourgeois.
We also see them in many many local franco singer' hands here.
They also made their way in France.
I once had a dread as well as an OOO : sold both.
I honestly prefer the slimmer necks of Larrivées and Taylors.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

What I find strange is that they appear to be everywhere-how many are they cranking out a day?


----------



## qantor (Nov 19, 2014)

Boucher is a small "boutique" manufacturer. If I remember correctly, they completely redesigned their guitars (internal bracing) 3 years ago. With this new direction, the quality is much more constant than before. They seems very popular among bluegrass and folk artists. Boucher sound projection is impressive, they sound "huge". One of their strengths is the use and easy access to AAAA Adirondak spruce top. One of their main business is to supply Martin, Taylor, Gibson, etc. in Adirondak spruce top for their premium models. Here's a great demo by JP Cormier.


----------



## 12 stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

I do not own one yet but IMHO, Boucher guitars are as good as any and a lot better than many brands. They are not cheap but I would venture to say they are still a better deal than Martins or Taylors (I have/had both). 
I tried a Boucher dreadnought with Brazilian rosewood many years ago and that is/was the best sounding guitar I have ever heard so far (but it was $7000 or so...).
Glad to see they are being recognized more and more.


----------

